# So...



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2010)

You've got a pt, been throwing up everything the past 2-3 hours. Including sprite, water, ginger ale, etc... Now has had some bright red, watery substance come up towards the end of each bout of throwing up... What would you say is wrong with him?


EDIT: + diarrhea 2-3 hours, 
Vitals are as follows: PR 120, has been dehydrated due to working 6 hours today and not being able to drink anything while being out and lifting 250+lb things all day along with 30+ lbs of accessories.  BP is 104/p.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 18, 2010)

> What would you say is wrong with him?



If this wasn't a scenario on here, I'd say a viral gastroenteritis or environmentally related dehydration.  Because it is a scenario on here, r/o Mallory-Weiss tear or something else catastrophic.


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2010)

He needs to go to the hospital they can tell him what is wrong with him, its my dinner break.


----------



## Eydawn (May 18, 2010)

Red and watery at the end? Sounds like someone irritated the hell out of their esophagus. That at the very least, no matter what else is going on. 

With lifting heavy things, is it possible that they've got some kind of abdominal tear/hernia/obstruction from lifting wrong? Did they hurt themselves lifting? 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------

